# Have any of you noticed that new music sucks today?



## imickey503

I know its not me getting old. But the Music that's coming out today just seems.. Well. Soulless. Lifeless, and overall.. Kind of the same and boring. 

There is nothing really new out there being pushed by the big labels. And really? some of the best stuff really is at places like , NO kidding on this, https://freemusicarchive.org/

I was like. Wait. THIS is good. And its SOUNDS good too! Its not ****, or garbage, I mean it really does sound good! 

I have to say that not only dose it sound good, but its nice to hear different kinds of music. 

I am almost getting tired of spotify. And Lord knows, I am getting tired of bluetooth audio.


----------



## Lycancatt

I have a real problem with new music,, computers took the creative/experimental side out of production, and too often people just use whats easy, ie presets in software, and so a lot of music sounds the same because its created the same. as someone who djs sometimes, it can be really hard knowing that because of a client request..your gonna hate 80 percent of what you play that night. 

spottify can be great if you build your own playlists, but that much time spent finding music is not logical for many people. I work freelance and so have the time, and therefore have a super wide range of music, but if I was using the mass marketed sources of music I'd feel same as you..hell basicly do and strive to avoid it.


----------



## imickey503

Thanks Lycancatt. I thought I was going crazy. Glad to know I'm not the only one. 

The music creation software seems to be the death null of the music industry right now. 

Sure, I love Trance, and electronic music. But for some reason, there are only a few Gems that seem to come out each year. 

And of the Acoustic stuff, I LOVE, most of it is recorded okay, but it seems to miss the Fire of the old record producers and mastering engineers. 

I can't even tell you when the last time I actually enjoyed listening to the radio. 

The music is always seems to be tailored to sell something it seems. 

More and more, I go into stores, and notice that not only is the Audio system horrible, but the music that is on the systems in play seem to be all based on the same top 40 that I have to admit, no one is really listening to. 

I mean I remember back in the day, you would hear people listening to music and you would catch something that you would hear on the radio being played by them in the car. Today, it almost seems like most people just listen to nothing. 

Almost like the soul has been pulled out of most people. 

Maybe we audio guys are a small breed of people. 


Also, some of the music I just loved just sounds like crap over a high fidelity system. 

I remember years ago, I was going to actually buy some Martian Logan speakers.. 

I went to a Magnolia HiFi, and I was sitting there, and I gave the guy a $20 spot, told him to leave me alone, and set me up with a CD player. 

After an hour, I just walked away. I could not believe the music I loved sounded so horrible. 

I got into my PT cruiser with a FILL stock system, added a subwoofer that I just plugged in with a 120W inverter, and called it a day. Anything more revealing, and I would of hated the way it sounded. 

It's almost like the big studios, were making music tailor made to the low fi crowd. 

Maybe its just me. But Limp Bizkit sounds like **** over any speaker that costs more than Hundy. 

And almost all the REALLY GOOD recordings are from the 70s-90s era. 

I use to pick up Audiophile discs when I could, and I have to say, most of the music is nice, clean, but lacking soul. It sounds good, but just not my musical fare. 

Well, thank god there is still people out there that still do Acoustical music. 

But if I hear ONE MORE FLUTE recording with an OVERLOAD MICROPHONE.. I AM GOING TO STAB the Recording engineers!


----------



## sirbOOm

Can only agree with you. A great deal of popular "artists" are backed by music that required an IT degree to make, not musical skill. And you can hear it in the improper "sounded out" structure of a lot of the music, which grinds my gears. Lyrics are even lazy.

But, there are great artists out there and I think we are coming toward a point where people will crave real talent like The White Buffalo and other actual singers, writers, and musicians. There is a musician called serpantwithfeet getting a lot of attention, and he's quite a talented pianist and singer, although they way they're recording him makes it seem like he's singing into a tube with a mic at the end of it sometimes. He has a mild FKA Twiggs vibe to the music.


----------



## WilliamS

Music in general has become lazy. I miss the 70-80s where you had a lot of everything! Deep tones, high guitars, and screaming oh the screaming!


----------



## gijoe

Anyone who thinks that new music is inferior to old music simply doesn't care enough to look for good music. 

There is so much amazing music being made these days, but there is also a ton of crappy music (this is no different than ever before). The difference is that a lot of what is on the radio, or otherwise publicly marketed isn't that good. If you sit around and wait for good music to find you then you'll be disappointed and think new music is crap. If you actively peruse good music, then you'll find plenty of great new music. 

Music is at least as good now as it ever was. Nowadays brilliant artists who would never have had an opportunity to record their music in the past can put out amazing work from their bedroom. You don't have to be super rich, or lucky to make an album now, you just need passion. 

Music hasn't gotten any worse, most people are just too lazy to look for the good stuff, they expect to be spoon fed the latest and greatest without putting in any work.


----------



## gabrialm

Yeah I almost exclusively listen to music produced at the newest pre 2010. Not much has gotten my attention lately except maybe some new electronic music. Been getting into synthwave, cyberpunk themed electronic music, etc as of late.

The bulk of the music I listen to is 70's, 80's, 90's early 2000's, and I'm not even that old yet!


----------



## Bayboy

I don't have a problem finding new tunes that sound good enough to add to my library. Perhaps it's the genres some of you are listening to? While I admit that I prefer mostly old school hip-hop if listening to that genre, I don't think too many, if any of us listen to just one or two. Surely there must be something going on that you find audibly pleasing.


----------



## GEM592

This is a point on which I actually agree with Madonna.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'm guilty of listening to mostly music from the previous century. I have started paying attention to new artists who actually have talent. A singer has to have emotion and passion in their voice to reach out and grab me. And my musical tastes have gotten way more refined over the past few years. Still love to spin the wilder stuff from my teens and 20's from time to time. And the stuff I liked when I was just a kid was pretty refined too believe it or not. Guess my parents music rubbed off on me at an early age.


----------



## karmajack

Isn't this debate discussed about this time every decade or so?


----------



## P0234

Mainstream Pop music is certainly garbage. It used to be you had to know how to sing and play an instrument or two to get into a band. I loved the guitar and drum wars of the hard rock era. I try to listen to pop every now and then but the only new stuff I really like is hip hop or pop that is produced by some talent from way back when.


----------



## dsw1204

I think a lot of the problem is how music producers are producing the music. Has anyone heard of "The Loudness War". Music producers have been producing the music at a much louder volume than being produced by the bands. This problem may be exactly what the OP is experiencing. I listen to a lot of older music, classical rock'n roll. A lot of that music that has a recording date in the 2000's and later is being produced with this added volume and this takes a lot of the emotion out of the sound and makes the music kinda boring.

When the volume is added, the softer parts of the music is now much louder than what the band, that originally recorded the music, intended. Here is a pretty good example of what I am trying to say:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Gmex_4hreQ

Now, when I go looking for some older music, I look for music that has the oldest last recording date. With the newer music, it's hard for me to tell since it may have been originally recorded with the added volume already added.


----------



## Hanatsu

Music IS **** nowadays (stuff that's on the radio). In the metal and "fringe electronic scene" there are still nice music being produced. I really can't stand 99.5% of mainstream music, it's like you find one or two 'okey' songs per year now. Music was at it's peak in the 80's, since then it's only gone downhill imo.


----------



## Bayboy

That may the issue. I don't listen to the radio. I explore and use Shazam when I here certain bumps or commercials. Sounds eccentric, but it has led me to genres & artists I would never have found any other way.


----------



## OneGun

gileskirkland said:


> Mostly yes. However, there is good new music too - it's just less obvious and a little more difficult to find.


This has been my experience. There is good music that's being made today, but it's not what the mainstream pushes. As such, you have to do the work to search it out. 

I find most of it on YouTube. 

That being said, I listen to LOTS of old music.


----------



## Holmz

https://www.intellectualtakeout.org/article/tragic-decline-music-literacy-and-quality


----------



## Grinder

gijoe said:


> Anyone who thinks that new music is inferior to old music simply doesn't care enough to look for good music.
> 
> There is so much amazing music being made these days, but there is also a ton of crappy music (this is no different than ever before). The difference is that a lot of what is on the radio, or otherwise publicly marketed isn't that good. If you sit around and wait for good music to find you then you'll be disappointed and think new music is crap. If you actively peruse good music, then you'll find plenty of great new music.
> 
> Music is at least as good now as it ever was. Nowadays brilliant artists who would never have had an opportunity to record their music in the past can put out amazing work from their bedroom. You don't have to be super rich, or lucky to make an album now, you just need passion.
> 
> Music hasn't gotten any worse, most people are just too lazy to look for the good stuff, they expect to be spoon fed the latest and greatest without putting in any work.


This ^^^^^

Like anything else in life, you'll only get out of it what you're willing to put into it.


----------



## ominous

Good music is out there, but it's not easy finding a recording that sounds great both technically and artistically. The biggest issue I run into is added noise, primarily in the form of that "old" vinyl record sound. It just kills it for me. It destroys an otherwise good recording. I've heard some so bad I actually think there's a problem with my tweeters.


----------



## DavidRam

Imo "mainstream" popular music is, for the most part, awful, but there is still great music to be found if you look hard enough... 

I spend a lot of time searching for new music on youtube, Amazon, Pandora and HDTracks and it has been quite rewarding.


----------



## Alrojoca

I was frustrated, since I was 14-15 , I liked jazz/rock, progressive, and fusion music, some classic jazz, also smooth and modern. 

I thought only the old stuff was good, just like many simply are still stucked in the past with Pink Floyd and other British progressive groups.

Thanks to YouTube and some stream music apps, and some posts here I discovered, many new talented groups and good music. 

Just like with anything else, what is good to me, may be horrible to many.

If you are not willing to open your mind to explore other types of music, more instrumental music than singing music, you may never find anything good, and if you are too old or like simplistic music, it may be too late to get the most enjoyment from any new discoveries or music you may never hear in the radio, that is simply a commercial oriented music targeted to the masses, specially kids. 



https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oVME_l4IwII








Words of wisdom from Zappa at min 7, and even a freaking algorithm chooses pop music these days

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IP0wuwJBdMI









https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CerRXpnLjJg


----------



## Smash

imickey503 said:


> I know its not me getting old.


You sure about that? Your parents probably said the same thing.


----------



## Hanatsu

Alrojoca said:


> I was frustrated, since I was 14-15 , I liked jazz/rock, progressive, and fusion music, some classic jazz, also smooth and modern.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought only the old stuff was good, just like many simply are still stucked in the past with Pink Floyd and other British progressive groups.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to YouTube and some stream music apps, and some posts here I discovered, many new talented groups and good music.
> 
> 
> 
> Just like with anything else, what is good to me, may be horrible to many.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are not willing to open your mind to explore other types of music, more instrumental music than singing music, you may never find anything good, and if you are too old or like simplistic music, it may be too late to get the most enjoyment from any new discoveries or music you may never hear in the radio, that is simply a commercial oriented music targeted to the masses, specially kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oVME_l4IwII
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Words of wisdom from Zappa at min 7, and even a freaking algorithm chooses pop music these days
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IP0wuwJBdMI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CerRXpnLjJg



Hah, I love Paul Joseph Watson. His videos are always spot on!


----------



## OneGun

Alrojoca said:


> If you are not willing to open your mind to explore other types of music, more instrumental music than singing music...



Just last week I got onto YouTube to find some new music and have really started getting into Buckethead. For anyone who's seen/heard of him and thought he was/is nothing more than a novelty, you're missing out. 

What an amazing artist. 

Thanks to YouTube, also, for its format of suggested videos. While perusing Buckethead's vast collection, I came to discover other instrumental artists. Some I've heard of before (Joe Satriani, for instance) but never really listened to. Others, such as Marty Friedman (former Megadeth guitarist) I also was surprised to discover have instrumental solo works. 

I'm now finding a great deal of such instrumental music and am very excited about this discovery. Very refreshing. Never gave it a chance before. Very glad I did now. 


But yeah... Buckethead. Unreal.


----------



## Grinder

*Neural Nostalgia - Why do we love the music we heard as teenagers?*

Musical nostalgia: The psychology and neuroscience for song preference and the reminiscence bump.


----------



## Crazychile

My theory...and it's just a theory based on my own experiences so maybe some of you have experienced the same, or not.

1. I think most of us get locked into a certain era, or genre of music. Not exclusively, but this era or genre forms a foundation for what you like musically. Usually it tends to be during the high school and/or college years where formative experiences happen and music is often associated with exceptionally good or bad memories.

In my case my pre-teen through early college years spanned the mid 70's to late 80's. Although I enjoyesd some of the mainstream pop of the day, the switch in my brain turned on during the early punk/new wave/alternative rock years. I find myself going back to a lot of this music and exploring the stuff I missed the first time. Because of the experimental nature of most of this music, I eventually got into some jazz, and even some prog rock that I was a little too young to experience at the time. I was out of High School before the whole rap and hip-hop thing went even slightly mainstream, so I tend to not care for this stuff much. I just don't get it. I do enjoy some of the newer music but it isn't the normal top 40 stuff. And if I'm completely honest, some of it resembles what I used to listen to back in the day.

2. Another big issue is sound quality. The days of talented producers seems to be greatly diminished, but nothing like the sound engineers. The days of recording in a certain studio because it had an exceptionally bad ass mixing console is pretty much over. The great sound engineers of a bygone era are either dead or deaf by now and I don't think that art got passed onto the younger generations very well. Now you can do so much with ProTools and a PC but even with almost limitless capabilities and plugins, the music will still sound sterile without someone there to bring the magic. Then there's the loudness wars, and the abomination known as autotune.

So on one hand there is a generational issue going on which dictates some of the preferences, and then there is the way that music recording probably became to easy and accessible for anyone. This isn't a bad thing except that you can make records by letting the technology do the work for you now, and in many cases I think we lost a lot of the magic and emotion of the music because of it.


----------



## Hubbard 0

I'm relatively young (30) and I too find most any new music to be uninteresting. I don't think I've listened to the radio at any point in the last 10ish years unless there was no other option or I was a passenger. Top 40 is absolutely trash and it isn't made to be the best or even good. It's decided upon by algorithms that identify the catchiest beats or by the studio executives that own every radio station in the country.

However, I do think great music is out there and isn't even too hard to find. A lot of my music preferences were set in my teens, listening to 90s hip hop/rap and new wave from my parents. But Pandora exposed me to the world of reggae rock/rap and I found groups like the Mad Caddies, Dirty Heads, Rebelution. Pandora also expanded my tastes into country music. Unfortuneately, Pandora's algorithms seem to have gotten worse or more focused on mainstream and I find their playlists don't give me anything new anymore. There's no way I've listened to all of the country music out there.

Then once I started using Spotify, their Discover Weekly playlist regularly turns me onto 5 or 6 new songs/artists every week. Now, almost every song I listen to I can't even tell you the artist because I roll through so many new ones on a regular basis. I need to find a way to get more country music into that playlist, so I can expand my library.

I've found SoundCloud to be pretty good for finding new music as well. Most music posted there is from small artists trying to get heard, but it's not easy to just find good, new stuff there.


----------



## Holmz

Crazychile said:


> My theory...and it's just a theory based on my own experiences so maybe some of you have experienced the same, or not.
> 
> ...


Literally the post just before your has a link to your theory.


----------



## Grinder

Holmz said:


> Literally the post just before your has a link to your theory.


LOL! I know, right? 

Coincidence? Multiple discovery/simultaneous invention? 

...


----------



## Alrojoca

OneGun said:


> Just last week I got onto YouTube to find some new music and have really started getting into Buckethead. For anyone who's seen/heard of him and thought he was/is nothing more than a novelty, you're missing out.
> 
> What an amazing artist.
> 
> Thanks to YouTube, also, for its format of suggested videos. While perusing Buckethead's vast collection, I came to discover other instrumental artists. Some I've heard of before (Joe Satriani, for instance) but never really listened to. Others, such as Marty Friedman (former Megadeth guitarist) I also was surprised to discover have instrumental solo works.
> 
> I'm now finding a great deal of such instrumental music and am very excited about this discovery. Very refreshing. Never gave it a chance before. Very glad I did now.
> 
> 
> But yeah... Buckethead. Unreal.




Buckethead is an artist that also other talented artists appreciate and enjoy, Pat Metheny a modern jazz fusion artist from the 70's to early 2000's, another artist that other artists enjoy his music and appreciate his talent, loves buckethead also. 

One thing to keep in mind is that with some Jazz artists, almost every record is different and while some may not be enjoyable others can blow our mind.
A lot of different good stuff from the same artist rather than some slow songs and some more dynamic, and also long 8 minute plus songs. Jazz has always been more open, where in many cases they contribute in another's project without many issues. Something not seen in the rock industry too often, a few exceptions I know would be, Mike Pornoy ( one of the best top 10 rock drummers in the las few decades, perhaps ever because drumming for metal is no easy skill) ever since he left (Dream Theater, one favorite prog rock metal of mine) he played and recorded with many different rock artists from all over the world, and contributes with the writing also. John petrucci, Al Di Meola, are guys that other profesional guitarists look up to, to take their skills to the next level, I you like guitar playing, you should check those guys. R

Searching for new progressive music, my wife and I came across progressive metal, a few names Dream Theater, Ayreon, secret soul, Haken, Porcupine Tree, Steven Wilson ( not a lot of metal specially in the last 2, but music that is very similar to Pink Floyd) and many more.
And just with most music and artists, we should not expect to like it the very first time and sometimes it may take 20 plus times to actually if not appreciate it begin to learn and discover more things about it. Not sure if you ever listened to D theater the count of Tuscany is an epic 20 min song that just becomes more enjoyable the more you listen to it.

Here it is, and it was the last album that Mike Portnoy played with DT, in the beginning I thought they had some Rush influence 
I'm seeing more young people liking and doing review videos of this song, something I did not see 5 years ago, besides the near 2M views.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RT8dNkD-Byc











Here is a good live version with a bit improvisation and the new drummer


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ED8_xaxeiWk


----------



## Crazychile

Holmz said:


> Literally the post just before your has a link to your theory.


Great minds think alike. I wrote that over a couple of breaks at work. It may have not been posted when I started. Or I may have just needed more coffee.


----------



## OneGun

Alrojoca said:


> And just with most music and artists, we should not expect to like it the very first time and sometimes it may take 20 plus times to actually if not appreciate it begin to learn and discover more things about it.



This is a point that almost nobody understands, but it's not really intuitive, so that makes sense. Nevertheless, you're 100% correct. When I first got into modern metal, I did not like the screaming vocals at first, but I essentially force-fed myself this new style and after a week or two of deliberately exposing myself to it, my hard work paid off and my whole attitude toward it changed. This, then, opened me up to many excellent metalcore type bands that I hadn't given the time of day to before. Now many are among my favorite: Lamb of God, Trivium, All That Remains, etc. 

More too, but those are the big 3 that I found and grew to love. 

As far as Dream Theater, I never really listened, but since I'm now in a phase where I'm researching new music, I'll definitely give them a listen. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Justintime

imickey503 said:


> I know its not me getting old. But the Music that's coming out today just seems.. Well. Soulless. Lifeless, and overall.. Kind of the same and boring.
> 
> There is nothing really new out there being pushed by the big labels. And really? some of the best stuff really is at places like , NO kidding on this, https://freemusicarchive.org/
> 
> I was like. Wait. THIS is good. And its SOUNDS good too! Its not ****, or garbage, I mean it really does sound good!
> 
> I have to say that not only dose it sound good, but its nice to hear different kinds of music.
> 
> I am almost getting tired of spotify. And Lord knows, I am getting tired of bluetooth audio.


I sometimes hear some of the random modern songs on the radio and was thinking to myself : that is called music :surprised:


----------



## Grinder

OneGun said:


> This is a point that almost nobody understands, but it's not really intuitive, so that makes sense. Nevertheless, you're 100% correct. When I first got into modern metal, I did not like the screaming vocals at first, but I essentially force-fed myself this new style and after a week or two of deliberately exposing myself to it, my hard work paid off and my whole attitude toward it changed. This, then, opened me up to many excellent metalcore type bands that I hadn't given the time of day to before. Now many are among my favorite: Lamb of God, Trivium, All That Remains, etc.
> 
> More too, but those are the big 3 that I found and grew to love.
> 
> As far as Dream Theater, I never really listened, but since I'm now in a phase where I'm researching new music, I'll definitely give them a listen. Thanks for the suggestion.


Same thing with unfamiliar concepts ...and pretty much anything else that we haven't already heard of at least three times. 

In short, we resist change. We embrace the familiar, and tend to reject the unfamiliar.


----------



## Hanatsu

Alrojoca said:


> Buckethead is an artist that also other talented artists appreciate and enjoy, Pat Metheny a modern jazz fusion artist from the 70's to early 2000's, another artist that other artists enjoy his music and appreciate his talent, loves buckethead also.
> 
> 
> 
> One thing to keep in mind is that with some Jazz artists, almost every record is different and while some may not be enjoyable others can blow our mind.
> 
> A lot of different good stuff from the same artist rather than some slow songs and some more dynamic, and also long 8 minute plus songs. Jazz has always been more open, where in many cases they contribute in another's project without many issues. Something not seen in the rock industry too often, a few exceptions I know would be, Mike Pornoy ( one of the best top 10 rock drummers in the las few decades, perhaps ever because drumming for metal is no easy skill) ever since he left (Dream Theater, one favorite prog rock metal of mine) he played and recorded with many different rock artists from all over the world, and contributes with the writing also. John petrucci, Al Di Meola, are guys that other profesional guitarists look up to, to take their skills to the next level, I you like guitar playing, you should check those guys. R
> 
> 
> 
> Searching for new progressive music, my wife and I came across progressive metal, a few names Dream Theater, Ayreon, secret soul, Haken, Porcupine Tree, Steven Wilson ( not a lot of metal specially in the last 2, but music that is very similar to Pink Floyd) and many more.
> 
> And just with most music and artists, we should not expect to like it the very first time and sometimes it may take 20 plus times to actually if not appreciate it begin to learn and discover more things about it. Not sure if you ever listened to D theater the count of Tuscany is an epic 20 min song that just becomes more enjoyable the more you listen to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is, and it was the last album that Mike Portnoy played with DT, in the beginning I thought they had some Rush influence
> 
> I'm seeing more young people liking and doing review videos of this song, something I did not see 5 years ago, besides the near 2M views.
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RT8dNkD-Byc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a good live version with a bit improvisation and the new drummer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ED8_xaxeiWk




If you like progressive metal; Symphony X, Seventh Wonder, Opeth, Periphery, Persefone, Tesseract, Vildhjarta, Devin Townsend are also good additions.

In the older progressive rock genre you got Spocks beard and van graff generator too


----------



## Justintime

I see several people recommending Dream Theatre. I like metal too but more of Metallica fan. I need to check out this group


----------



## Alrojoca

Hanatsu said:


> If you like progressive metal; Symphony X, Seventh Wonder, Opeth, Periphery, Persefone, Tesseract, Vildhjarta, Devin Townsend are also good additions.
> 
> In the older progressive rock genre you got Spocks beard and van graff generator too


Thanks, yeah, more to check out. Recent ones we came across, voyager, dark water, it's been a while I listened to Earthside, and I need to check the new M Portnoy sons of apollo


----------



## DavidRam

I have noticed Pandora going down hill... They seem to be filling my listening time with top 40 **** that is nowhere near the thumbs up I give and the songs/artists I built my stations around. 
Plus, they continue playing the songs that I thumbs down, so I don't know what good that function is...

I am getting ready to cancel Pandora and try Spotify...


----------



## Hanatsu

Alrojoca said:


> Thanks, yeah, more to check out. Recent ones we came across, voyager, dark water, it's been a while I listened to Earthside, and I need to check the new M Portnoy sons of apollo


Forgot to mention "Animals As Leaders", they are pretty good too.


----------



## truckerfte

DavidRam said:


> I have noticed Pandora going down hill... They seem to be filling my listening time with top 40 **** that is nowhere near the thumbs up I give and the songs/artists I built my stations around.
> Plus, they continue playing the songs that I thumbs down, so I don't know what good that function is...
> 
> I am getting ready to cancel Pandora and try Spotify...



Lol you gotta learn how to work the system. Like ac/DC? Ask for aerosmith. Want Jimmy Buffet? Punch in Zack brown....


----------



## DavidRam

truckerfte said:


> Lol you gotta learn how to work the system. Like ac/DC? Ask for aerosmith. Want Jimmy Buffet? Punch in Zack brown....


OOohhhhhh, thaaaaaaat's how it works! :laugh:


----------



## truckerfte

DavidRam said:


> OOohhhhhh, thaaaaaaat's how it works! :laugh:


Seems to be. I'm an unashamed parrot head. I get more Jimmy from my little feat station than I do on his channel.


----------



## Reid1980

There is (imo) still great music being made and if you are trying to find it on the radio that will be a problem. 90% of its crap. I love older music from the 60's, 70's, 80's and 90's but im not stuck in the past saying my generations music is better than whats out today like most people do. And to the people saying there are no real producers left thats ********. Because the art is so inexpensive nowadays we are hearing more and more artists we would never have before. Now thats both negative and positive because most of its crap but production value has gone up all around and there are still some great producers from the past still working. Also maybe people saying there is no good music have horrible or very narrow taste


----------



## WhiteNoise

I'm sure I'm in the minority after reading through this thread but I love a lot of the new music these days. In fact I love music of all types from the 1920's through current. 

I've always had an open mind and love for all types of music. Sure I have my favorites but at nearly 46 years old I can honestly say I am still enjoying new music today.

Oh and pretty much ever generation as they get older says the same thing you did OP.


----------



## imickey503

DavidRam said:


> I have noticed Pandora going down hill... They seem to be filling my listening time with top 40 **** that is nowhere near the thumbs up I give and the songs/artists I built my stations around.
> Plus, they continue playing the songs that I thumbs down, so I don't know what good that function is...
> 
> I am getting ready to cancel Pandora and try Spotify...


I have to admit, I love spotify, But really, Youtube seems to just auto play stuff I like as well. No, its not like FLAC, but its not really the quality that is the problem like most others, I like New cool stuff. THe mainstream just does not do anything new or push into what is experimental. 

Take the *NIN *series of releases and of course *FILTER.* 

I remember hearing that the first time, and I just HAD to hear it on a high end system, and then of course with my Headphones. I know I know, most people can't tell the difference between a compressed file and a CD. But to me, COmpact disk audio still sounds more "there". The only substitution from that at least in my car is playing music right of the USB dongle. (and I got one of those Micro ones that don't stick out from the USB port at all, so it looks clean as well-Lexar I think? ) I still have to convert the files to WAV so the pioneer can play it. But it does a great job with it. 


I'd still listen to CD's in my car if the damn transport did not make noise and I couldn't hear audibly the high pitch noise coming from the motors etc getting into the audio chain on the analog side from my headunit. So I don't really listen to CD's anymore from the cd player of the Pioneer x6700bs. But from the USB, It sounds AMAZING BALLS! 

So these days, since you can't really download and purchase most music from a Disk anyways, and the High end audio download sites often don't carry songs I want to purchase, ...Its getting Flacs from the net sadly. 

I still have about 200+ gigs of CD's I have ripped. But back in the day, iTunes did some pretty bad error correction, and some of my disks rips are plain trash. 

So Spotify is just something that just works, its easy, its all there, and has just about every song I want. If I can't find it there, then sadly, a rip from youtube is about the best I can get sometimes. Still, GLAD that there IS some great tracks out each year. But, its starting to get more and more that these Producers often just have their music up at youtube. I have had to BEG and try to contact some of the content creators begging for a HQ file of their music I could buy. More often then not, I am not successful in purchasing the music. (Hey, you spend the time, I want to show you I appreciate it! ) 


Oddly, my youngest son happens to have great taste in music. 

My current fav is the *Key Puncher Voger*. And of course, not on SPotify. Sucks. 


Still, I'm glad that their is some new new stuff. But after turning on 

the radio the other day? OMG JUST TURN THAT CRAP OFF! 


I was THINKING about getting a HD radio receiver, then I said to HELL with that! Its like "Try some of this Poop, its NOW IN HD!" - No thank you.. 

Of course, the best on HD radio happens to be the Public Broadcasts stations. But I don't often listen to much classical, as I already have tons of CD's with that kind of content already. 

I have to admit, Lindsey Stirling with her Violin and dubstep mixes is not what you are going to hear out there to often on these classical stations.  


Right now this Synth wave of 80's mixes are REALLY amazing that is being made today. It just has that Awe from the 80's with way better sound quality. Its my current fav these days. 

Well, better get some rest. Its been a long night of tuning. TIme to get some real Speakers for my sons audio setup for his computer.


----------



## thornygravy

Crazychile said:


> I think most of us get locked into a certain era, or genre of music. Not exclusively, but this era or genre forms a foundation for what you like musically. Usually it tends to be during the high school and/or college years where formative experiences happen and music is often associated with exceptionally good or bad memories.


I identify with this. I also find that popular stuff I didn't like 10 years ago, once it fell out of popularity I gave it a shot and like it now. I'm always late to the party.

I dislike what's popular now but watch, in 10 years I'll dig it when something even more different comes around. I'm afraid of change lol.


----------

